# Mayabi 7000MC Broken tip



## DerSnap (Dec 17, 2014)

Ahhh, I guess sooner or later this day would come, and after seeing some micro-chipping I had this knife brought over for the horror of the tip pretty much missing.
As you can see in the picture below it looks pretty large but I am wondering if this can be repaired?
I guess if it is sharpened down there will be a lot of steel that needs to be taken away and there will be a different profile.

Comments, or suggestions?
BTW I did not do this


----------



## osakajoe (Dec 17, 2014)

That's not a big chip. Just have to grind away on a lot grit stone to the chip gets flattened out. Then re shape the blade properly. Thin the edge back out and them sharpen the edge again. That chip would take me about 5 minutes to repair on my sigma stones. 

ZDP 189 steel will take forever on cheap stones.


----------



## DerSnap (Dec 17, 2014)

osakajoe said:


> That's not a big chip. Just have to grind away on a lot grit stone to the chip gets flattened out. Then re shape the blade properly. Thin the edge back out and them sharpen the edge again. That chip would take me about 5 minutes to repair on my sigma stones.
> 
> ZDP 189 steel will take forever on cheap stones.



Any suggestions at what grit and stones to start with?
I rarely go below 800 in my house and actually usually 1K.
For me its a big chip


----------



## James (Dec 17, 2014)

Grind from the spine down. Personally, I use my DMT XXC for jobs like this. DMT XXC, 500 for cleanup, 1k for refinement and then sharpen it up.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 17, 2014)

James said:


> Grind from the spine down.




lus1:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 17, 2014)

If I was doing the repair, I would grind the spine down to meet the unbroken edge, so that the profile was minimally affected.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 17, 2014)

I wouldn't even bother repairing it, per se. That chip will disappear over time with regular sharpening.


----------



## eto (Dec 17, 2014)

I think this approach will be helpful. The tip will eventually come together. Its really not to bad.

[video=youtube_share;tmBTO0cA_qw]http://youtu.be/tmBTO0cA_qw[/video]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 17, 2014)

eto said:


> I think this approach will be helpful. The tip will eventually come together. Its really not to bad.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;tmBTO0cA_qw]http://youtu.be/tmBTO0cA_qw[/video]



Whoa! Jason! You're alive!!!


----------



## labor of love (Dec 18, 2014)

DerSnap said:


> Any suggestions at what grit and stones to start with?
> I rarely go below 800 in my house and actually usually 1K.
> For me its a big chip



If youre going to grind down from the spine you certainly need something lower than an 800 grit. I have a 60 grit stone that I use for grinding down spines and it takes just a few minutes. Maybe look into a getting a 200-300 grit stone that you can use for repairs but also for thinning. Or a DMT XXC or some other diamond plate thats similar.


----------



## DerSnap (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the information. I was also considering using a diamond stone as they seem to cut really well on the harder steel. I know this knife takes a bit of work even on my King and Naiwa stones when I am just tuning this up, but a year later with my brother in law and well you see the results. I won't even get into his Zwilling knives and how they had folded over edges. Usually I can get that type of knife pretty sharp from nothing in about 20 mins or so. 
The 7000D maybe a bit longer, 
but the MC can take a good hour or more if I take time to do it nice. Still to grind it down I would not want to use those stones at first (to say the least). 
Tons of micro chipping on this blade also which really pisses me off as I know what he is doing. He just uses more force, even after being warned. He can drop the blades off for me anytime and I will get them up to speed.

Anyways I think I will just leave the chip in for now as a reminder to him. I would not be surprised this was the result of one of the sticking the tip of the knife into the cutting board.

I do wonder though or have a question is the full blade of the same steel? I ask because most of my blades (at least carbon) are all wrapped with usually a wrought iron and then the hard carbon in the centre?


----------



## DerSnap (Dec 18, 2014)

**Update: I had to do a decent sharpening session as the blade also had a pretty good amount of chipping. In the end the tip came out ok but it won't be back in line for a few more sessions. Still it is now barely showing so everyone was right that it was not so huge.

Wow I always forget how sharp I can get the ZDP 189.

Thanks everyone,
Shamus


----------



## osakajoe (Dec 18, 2014)

Just by looking at the pictures you can see its three layered. Probably stainless steel clad Zpd189 core steel.


----------

